# Making a Special section in each sub forums



## aby.exe (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys,I am new to thinkdigit and as a new comer i have some ideas i think will make the forum a little more pleasureful experience to have.

It would be very nice and very good if a sub-section in each category like "*Hand picked articles*" or "*best articles*" or "*Premium Articles*" be implemented in each sections.

This would help many new comers even people in this forum to have a great accessibilty to top articles in each section.

Like in the Tutorial section there are thousands and thousands of tutorials in every possible field of technology.

So wouldnt it be great if the moderators make a section like the above i mentioned where only the top articles have a place?
Even the article makers will then compete for a place in that section!
So isint this idea worth implementing?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 26, 2008)

There will be so much subjective bias that we will end up fighting why an article was posted where it is. An tutorial which may be considered as Premium may be considered basic by other.

Moreover, I doubt if have a great turnover to warrant these changes.


----------



## hsr (Nov 27, 2008)

The answer to this query will be just a big no from the admins. The reason is simple : We have search for the forum. Use it to find your needs! after all we are INDIANS


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 27, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> There will be so much subjective bias that we will end up fighting why an article was posted where it is. An tutorial which may be considered as Premium may be considered basic by other.
> 
> Moreover, I doubt if have a great turnover to warrant these changes.



See why is digit magazine considered better than other magazines in the stand?
Or why is crysis cosidered the best game ever to be made till date?
It is because they have something which others dont have.

similarly administrators and moderators are not idiots ,i believe,when an article is up and when they analyse it, sure if they find it good then there is no question that the article has potential.
Or if even after the article has been chosen and wide spread protest occurs conduct a poll and decide!

Or mods can even start an event in forums called "*Article of the Month*"
where every one can submit their articles and get evaluated and get rewarded ,like give a tag  "*forum contributor*",that would make things interesting.

And i am only new here, i am the moderator of garena,and dota-allstars,we implented this and it was huge success...because ,mainly that all the good guides will be in one place and not scattered.

Just wanna make thinkdigit more better thats all...worth considering



hari_sanker_r said:


> The answer to this query will be just a big no from the admins. The reason is simple : We have search for the forum. Use it to find your needs! after all we are INDIANS



it is a great idea to search but that wont give half the result we expect.
let me forward you with a criteria.
i am looking for a good article in how to change my pendrive's format to NTFS from FAT16,which is the best article around and it is not in the best articles subsection.
Trying searching in the search bar with all the possibilities,you wont get the answer,why?
simply because the title of the article is "HOW TO:Get old kirsch forum theme back!!!!"
so how on earth are we supposed to read that article using search???.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2008)

Holy Sh!T!! best article for NTFS to FAT16... There you go... Easy as pie.


> when an article is up and when they analyse it, sure if they find it good then there is no question that the article has potential.


So, you gonna pay them to analyze for every piece of crap users post?

You better start from here.

BTW, you should read "HOW TO:Get old kirsch forum theme back!!!!". You are new, so you don't know the history behind it.


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 27, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Holy Sh!T!! best article for NTFS to FAT16... There you go... Easy as pie.
> 
> So, you gonna pay them to analyze for every piece of crap users post?
> 
> ...



See i am trying to make a suggestion in making the forum's in thinkdigit better to surf.

And according to you moderators and administrators are some bunch of people who has the tag"mod" or "admin" and do nothing and eat chips?
They have got that position because they are happy to be in that position and help and do the work assigned to them pal,They get into that position not for money.
As i said even though i am a new guy here i am a mod in forums of **www.garena.com*and 
**www.dota-allstars.com*.
just go there and see how the forum is maintained.

And what you said of analysing each piece of crap that users paste...i said that there are good articles in those pieces of crap...so highlight them and group them into a sub-section in that section itself.That makes users read good articles all in one place and the authors get the attention they deserve.

And if thinkdigit.com has to raise to the level of number.1 tech forum like the digit magazine is number.1 in india,then mods and admins have to put effort.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 27, 2008)

You expect too much...

What u say is possible and a good idea...but there is no need at all...use a search function...

Or one has to be a complete idiot that dont even know how to use a search. he shouldn't be here too..

Moderators --> they are like social police.... they keep track of things done...like piracy..spam...fights...thread approve..closing...suspension... not banning..most times...

So they cant do a thing..simply said... so they just do the work and eat chips... fun isnt it???.. 

Admins --> They are the ones u need to convince...they are employees of a media company..changes to be made. i am sure will be a higher decision... as it means more money or time from their actual work.... 

so they may think if one cant use a search to find what he wants... then he shouldn't be using a pc.. ...

Or if to be done..there should be a separate article section... just one...where all approved ones will come..


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 27, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> You expect too much...
> 
> What u say is possible and a good idea...but there is no need at all...use a search function...
> 
> ...



m-jeri thanks for semi-approving my idea.
An active and a very good forum always retains its best articles made or shared by the forumers,because they are the work done by the forum people and that makes those articles stand apart...because much pain and hardwork is being done to make an article,and if you can appreciate that would be  an awesome pleasure for the author...now that said.

The search fuction is a fuction which is used by a user when he wants to find a topic which he wants to find at that time.
The difference in a sub-section containing good articles and a search fuction is that the user finds a large number of quality articles which are approved by the *MODS* who have better knowledge in that field...so the user would read and gain useful info not only which he searched for but also in a wide variety of other fields which expands his tech knowledge.

using search only makes him understand of the specific topic he searched.In a tech forum,when you join and having to see premium articles will help the user a lot. 

To make the concept a littel more clearer let me tell you a circustance.

suppose you went to a book shop searching for the best textbook for your subject.
And you find two text books which have all the content in your syllabus.
In text-1 you find that there are 1000 topics arranged in chronological order.
In text-2 you find two sections
1-Best concepts and applications (hand picked numericals and theory by author)
[This section covers your entire syllbi+they are easy and good thoery+not confusing)

2-Rest of concepts (all the other concepts and numericals)
[This section also covers your entire syllabi]

Which text would you take???

even though book-1 and book-2 covers all syllabus book-2 makes me pick that because it makes me feel reading it since best concepts are being show specifically by author.

And if that can be done here a user would chose this thinkdigit forum than other any forums.
I hope i have made myself clear
(And i would like to become a mod where ever i go-simply because i like to make the place where i stand higher than others


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

Ur idea is good but not new, we already have so many threads of rewarding contributor, initiating Gold, diamond etc rankings, contributor of the month ideas. All were locked on the ground of *EQUALITY*, so no special treatment to anyone or any threads.

AND, the good/really useful threads in every section are already a *sticky*. 

AND, then there is *SEARCH* function also.

So, don't worry, get used to us and do all things in the world need to be perfect??


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> See why is digit magazine considered better than other magazines in the stand?
> Or why is crysis cosidered the best game ever to be made till date?
> It is because they have something which others dont have.


its law of averages and hype, publicity


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 27, 2008)

rithwick:
In the tutorial secion there are many articles which are of very good quality but not sticky.and if you start sticking those threads then pages 1-5 of tutorial sections would be full of stickies.

why not move the stickies into a separate section???is there so much to do???
And why not reward a good article???
In exams why do we appreciate the guy who get good marks???because the hardwork and his brilliance are worth appreciating...and that makes him stand apart from others!

so to make a forum better,i thing making a sub-section like i said will help.

and i have already given an explanation on search fuction


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude, give me some examples of "good" articles.. gimmi links.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Honestly, it will be just more fragmented and who gets to decide what is a "good" article. 

Won't happen! You can however forward your ideas to admins via email/pm if you want to.


----------

